# How do you feed shrimp in a community tank?



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I have algae wafers and regular sinking wafers but the otto gets to them before the shrimp do. Now he's eaten a rather large portion and it looks like he's going to blow up.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Feed them at night? Or scatter small bits of the wafers all over the tank at the same time.


----------



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

my shrimp love courgette/zucchini, my Ottos too but if you put more than 1 slice your shrimps should be able to eat their share.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't feed my shrimp in my community tank.....I just let them clean up the scraps and algae. Must be fine cuz there numbers are steadily increasing.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree with all posts lol, feed at night if your worried about it, but the shrimp will eat, they are very good at finding food.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

drop many small peices concentrated near rocks for best shrimp feeding in a community tank


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

I would not keep shrimps with fish. Ottos are pretty harmless with shrimps but, incase like when you feed and baby shrimps might get attacked... Cut them small and drop by the shrimps.


----------

